# I need Pedigree for my Golden Retriver



## tommy (Apr 27, 2009)

Hi there I`m Tommy from Macedonia I`m a new member of this forum and I have a problem.I have a Golden Retriever it was bought from USA but the privous owners didn`t gave me the PEDIGREE.Is there any way that I can get a copy or a new one because I don`t know if they even had a PEDIGREE for the dog.I would realy lake if someone could help me.Thank you in front


----------



## MurphyTeller (Sep 28, 2008)

Is it an AKC registered (or registrable) dog? If so you can look them up on the AKC website and then order a pedigree. If not do you know who the breeder was - perhaps they can give you more information?
Erica


----------



## tommy (Apr 27, 2009)

I don`t know if it was regitsterd or not.Can you give me an adress or email where I can check


----------



## MurphyTeller (Sep 28, 2008)

This link will get you to the points and awards lookup tool - while you want a pedigree not the awards history this will help you find an AKC number based on a dog's registered name - again - only works if your dog is already registered.

http://www.akc.org/store/reports/dog/index.cfm?report_category_cde=DOG&report_cde=CMPREC

When a litter is registered all the puppies are assigned numbers - but they aren't individually registered until the paperwork is sent back in with the registered name (etc).

Erica


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

tommy said:


> Hi there I`m Tommy from Macedonia I`m a new member of this forum and I have a problem.I have a Golden Retriever it was bought from USA but the privous owners didn`t gave me the PEDIGREE.Is there any way that I can get a copy or a new one because I don`t know if they even had a PEDIGREE for the dog.I would realy lake if someone could help me.Thank you in front


 
Technically, every dog has a pedigree in that it is their "family tree". Whether it is recorded or not is anoter thing, and generally speaking, it is not done unless the sire and dam were registered. Even then it may not go back very far, and you wold need to do the research yourself, which can be done on k9Data. Trying to find anything on the AKC database would require sire and dam be registered, and you have their registered names/numbers at least. I am getting that you purchased the dog from someone who had purchased the dog either in or from the US. Was your dogs ever referred to by the seller as having been AKC registered? Or buy a registered name? If the dog was in fact sold as registerable, the original purchaser who bought the dog from the breeder, should have registered in in his name as owner. When sold, he should have been transferred and the paperwork done to do so, thereby putting him in the new owner's name. And when sold to you, he would have again been transferred. My guess is that he was never registered, or if he was, the paper trail stopped at the original purchaser.


----------



## tommy (Apr 27, 2009)

Pointgold said:


> Technically, every dog has a pedigree in that it is their "family tree". Whether it is recorded or not is anoter thing, and generally speaking, it is not done unless the sire and dam were registered. Even then it may not go back very far, and you wold need to do the research yourself, which can be done on k9Data. Trying to find anything on the AKC database would require sire and dam be registered, and you have their registered names/numbers at least. I am getting that you purchased the dog from someone who had purchased the dog either in or from the US. Was your dogs ever referred to by the seller as having been AKC registered? Or buy a registered name? If the dog was in fact sold as registerable, the original purchaser who bought the dog from the breeder, should have registered in in his name as owner. When sold, he should have been transferred and the paperwork done to do so, thereby putting him in the new owner's name. And when sold to you, he would have again been transferred. My guess is that he was never registered, or if he was, the paper trail stopped at the original purchaser.





O.K.What is my next step if the dog is not registerd?


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

tommy said:


> O.K.What is my next step if the dog is not registerd?


 The only way that you MIGHT be able to find out anything is to contact the person you bought the dog from, and go backward from there to the breeder. There is absolutely no way of determining the pedigree without the registered names of the sire and dam. OR, if this was a breeding of unregistered dogs, there is the slim (more likely impossible) chance that records were kept.


----------



## tommy (Apr 27, 2009)

Thanks a lot for those informations.I will try to contact them but it will be too dificult since I`m in Skopje Macedonia and they are someware in USA


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Someone hear may know the breeders, if you know their name?


----------

